# Benzing M1 Clock with antenna for sale...... Quitting hobby



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

I am selling out..... Haven't done much with the hobby for a couple of years. I have a M1 clock and antenna in perfect condition. Contact me at barryjanzen AT Yahoo


----------



## martin salinas (May 4, 2014)

Hello bjanzen im new at the sport and i am looking for clock can you please call email me at [email protected] if you still have ps thanks


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Sold.... Thanks for looking.


----------



## Yassielcm18 (Aug 12, 2021)

bjanzen said:


> I am selling out..... Haven't done much with the hobby for a couple of years. I have a M1 clock and antenna in perfect condition. Contact me at barryjanzen AT Yahoo


Still selling ?


----------



## kevin schmersal (Aug 14, 2021)

Yassielcm18 said:


> Still selling ?


----------



## kevin schmersal (Aug 14, 2021)

do you still have your clock


----------

